# Which barrier is easiest?



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 26, 2011)

recently, there are many new races and I'm curious, what do you think is easier to get? 1 minute on 4x4 or 2 minutes on 5x5 or 20 sec on 3x3? In comment please tell us why and which is the hardest for you


----------



## bcube (Jan 26, 2011)

Depends on:

- used method
- cube conditions
- single / average time
- ...

Btw. Praha? Hura, tak to uz sme tak 4


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 26, 2011)

Hardest is probably sub-2 minutes on 5x5.

Easiest for me is sub-20 3x3.


I average: around 20 seconds 3x3, 2:30 minutes 4x4, 5 minutes on 5x5.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 26, 2011)

Sub-1 on 4x4 for me.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 26, 2011)

Sub-1 on 4x4.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Jan 26, 2011)

Sub 2 on 5x5.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 26, 2011)

I voted for 5x5 but I thought it was hardest not easiest, easiest has to be sub 20 on 3x3


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 26, 2011)

sub-20 3x3 is easiest, sub-2 5x5 is hardest

Achieved sub-20 3x3 avg12 like 18.25 months ago.
Probably have only had ~15 sub-1 4x4 solves.
Can't get a sub-2 5x5 single.

EDIT: I thought it said hardest at first, changed my post.
EDIT2: YOU'VE MADE IT CONFUSING. The poll says which is easiest. The question description says which is hardest ........


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 26, 2011)

Sub 1 4x4 for me. I've gotten a 1:00.xy average and a few sub 1 singles but it always seems out of reach. 5x5 would be easier if I actually practiced it.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 26, 2011)

Definitely sub-20 3x3 imo.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure I'll be able to average sub-2 on 5x5x5 before I can truly average sub-20 on 3x3x3. I've worked very very hard on 3x3x3 for the past year, and still am a long way from averaging sub-20. 5x5x5 improves really fast for me, though, and I think I could be sub-2 pretty quickly on it. Of the three, sub-1 on 4x4x4 seems most impossible for me - I doubt I'll ever achieve it.


----------



## cannon4747 (Jan 26, 2011)

in reality its about just as hard to get all three but people spend much more time solving the 3x3 than anything else for some reason. but if i had to choose one i'd say that getting sub-2 minutes on 5x5 is very hard because you have to spend much more time practicing than on the others for no other reason than that it simply takes longer to solve.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 26, 2011)

I achieved sub-2 minutes on the 5x5 way before sub-1 on the 4x4, but I've only had bad 4x4's until I got my mini QJ. However, even with the mini QJ, I'm barely sub-1 minute. 

My first sub-2 single on the 5x5 came with my rubik's 5x5 when I was averaging about 16-18 seconds for the 3x3. 

My first sub-1 on the 4x4 was with a Maru. I was lucky enough that it only came out of alignment a couple of times that solve. That was when I was around 15 seconds for the 3x3.


----------



## Erzz (Jan 26, 2011)

Poll asks for easiest
First post asks for hardest
Which do you want?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 26, 2011)

Easiest-Sub20
Hardest, sub2.

I average 15 and I get excited by sub3 solves..


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 26, 2011)

Question is too vague. If you base on number of solves, I bet it took most people here wayyyy more solves on 3x3 to sub-20 than 4x4 and 5x5 to sub-1/sub-2 respectively. 3x3 is just easier/faster to practise. Also it depends on how fast is your 3x3 when you practise 4x4/5x5 because you generally have more potential in bigger cubes if you already are fast in 3x3.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 26, 2011)

this is a stupid question, it depends on which size cubes you practice more. I personally practice 3x3 more than 4x4 or 5x5, so I am sub-20 on 3x3, but not sub-1 on 4x4 or sub-2 on 5x5.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 26, 2011)

For me, 5x5x5 is really fun to practice, and 4x4x4 seems pointless to ever practice. So that's probably why I think 5x5x5 is easiest and 4x4x4 is hardest.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 26, 2011)

Ordos_Koala said:


> Poll: which one of these is easiest





Ordos_Koala said:


> Thread: which is the hardest


Wait, what?


Anyway, 3x3, for me, because that's all I practice.


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 26, 2011)

sry, my bad  and fixed...


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 26, 2011)

Erzz said:


> Poll asks for easiest
> First post asks for hardest
> Which do you want?


 
I want the easiest... sry, my bad, already fixed


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 26, 2011)

this isn't stupid question, because most of us can solve them all, but for some people bigger cubes are easier, for someone 3x3 is easier... When I ask you, what's your opinion, it isn't stupid question
It depends on what you practice more, but even when you do all day long 3x3, you can still achieve something in other cubes...


----------



## Kynit (Jan 26, 2011)

I average 24-26 on 3x3 and 3:15 on 5x5... I would definitely say that 3x3 is the easiest. Sub-2 5x5 is such a long way away.


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jul 7, 2011)

wow, that is the exact same story with me, i'd love to race some time


----------



## starcuber (May 6, 2015)

it means 2 min


----------



## Phinagin (May 13, 2015)

I voted sub 20 3x3 but simply because my 4x4 and 5x5(both rubik's brand) are terrible and even imagining getting good times on them is impossible. Then again since the cubes are so terrible, I rarely practice them, so that is also why I it is harder to reach barrier for me. But when I can buy a new 4x4 and 5x5, my opinion might change.


----------

